# Good Names For A Tortoise?



## YourAverageReptileLover

If you have any other good names, be sure to comment them!


----------



## ahawashin

Hi I'm naming all my tortoises names based on the super mario bros game 
I started with my sulcata KOOPA 
Lol I hope you found a cool name for your tort


----------



## lismar79

I'm naming my next one Hugo....or moxie


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

"Tuff"


----------



## stojanovski92113

My large female who is a a red foot is named Big Red & I recently gave her a middle name..."Godzilla!" She's been wild over this past summer and she's growing gigantic...however she's starting to slow down now that it's been getting chilly. Now for names...I'm still struggling to come up with names myself for my 2 baby torts. I'm waiting for the personality to come out or unless something finally strikes me that I really like  Still debating! Good luck, I'm no good with names!


----------



## angie1980

Tank, Tilly , Bentley


----------



## mike taylor

Buttercup


----------



## Nicoli

George. After the last Galapagos tortoise.


----------



## AmRoKo

I have - George Washington (George), Baby Cakes, Esmeralda, Spike, Edgar Alan Poe (Poe), Eileen (Scuttles), Leopold Stotch Butters (Leopold), Pedro, Napoleon Bonaparte (Napoleon), Mia (Agent M), Pebble, Orange Julius Caesar (Julius), Rambo, Sebastian, Red Sonja (Sonja). 

Those are the names I have right now lol. It normally takes me awhile to name my animals, I like to wait until I see their personality more or something that helps me find a good name for them. I also just like giving hilarious ridiculous names.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

_ I used Julio on my Columbian RF because we have a Columbian friend, who is also bald and round. The baby became Hercules after he lifted a small sleep box up in the air and scaled a nine inch wall! The new female is "SHELLY" because I didn't tell my wife that every other tortoise is named Shelly or Sheldon. She will soon get a new name. we believe she is of Caribbean stock so maybe something Creole or Spanish again. Just watch your tortoise and a name will pop up._


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> My large female who is a a red foot is named Big Red & I recently gave her a middle name..."Godzilla!" She's been wild over this past summer and she's growing gigantic...however she's starting to slow down now that it's been getting chilly. Now for names...I'm still struggling to come up with names myself for my 2 baby torts. I'm waiting for the personality to come out or unless something finally strikes me that I really like  Still debating! Good luck, I'm no good with names!


Well....I named mine yesterday lol! Due to my one cherry head with such a red nose, I had to...Rudolph (Rudy) & the other one is Blitzen


----------



## Hermes

Turbo


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I like Turbo.


----------



## Merrick

Mishell, shelligton, and her majest queen shellizbeth all cool names fir a tort


----------



## Prairie Mom

My husband and I were joking that we should start naming all of our new pets after famous rappers...How can you NOT smile when you're out picking flowers for little "Sir Mix a lot" and "Ice cube"!?


----------



## stojanovski92113

This ones for you Easy E, settle fown Master P, and LL cool J we must share now...lol


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well....I named mine yesterday lol! Due to my one cherry head with such a red nose, I had to...Rudolph (Rudy) & the other one is Blitzen


My husband is NOT a fan of the names, but it gives me an excuse to get a whole bunch more of torts & name them after Santa's reindeer


----------



## Prairie Mom

stojanovski92113 said:


> This ones for you Easy E, settle fown Master P, and LL cool J we must share now...lol


Oh! You beat me with "Master P!" Well done!!! We'd thought of Ez E and LL Cool J too. I think when ever little LL Cool J does something naughty, we should yell "James!," like when Mom yells at you and includes your middle name My husband votes for Flava Flav too. See!, there's just a little special somethin' about rappers from the late 80's/early 90's that make for hilarious pet names. I'd die to hear those names called from the Vet's office waiting room!!!


----------



## Merrick

How about some tv famous names like mr.t, luke sky walker ir maybe youtube names like pewdiepie and markiplier


----------



## stojanovski92113

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh! You beat me with "Master P!" Well done!!! We'd thought of Ez E and LL Cool J too. I think when ever little LL Cool J does something naughty, we should yell "James!," like when Mom yells at you and includes your middle name My husband votes for Flava Flav too. See!, there's just a little special somethin' about rappers from the late 80's/early 90's that make for hilarious pet names. I'd die to hear those names called from the Vet's office waiting room!!!


Lol man Flava Flav is the one I just couldn't remember his name...


----------



## bouaboua

Trozilla are much better the Godzilla! ! ! ! !


----------



## Prairie Mom

teen tort said:


> How about some tv famous names like mr.t, luke sky walker ir maybe youtube names like pewdiepie and markiplier


I dig Mr. T, but you definitely had me at Luke Skywalker ...ha hahah  I'd take photos of him next to a glass of blue milk and do whiney Luke impersonations..."But I was going to go to Tashi station and get some power convertors!"


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> Trozilla are much better the Godzilla! ! ! ! !


YES!! I think I've noticed a few Gameras on the forum too!


----------



## Merrick

Also Darwin and George are cool names


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I wanted to Oogway (I mean, it IS a turtle) but the thingie didn't work 
I'm a fan of naming animals other animal names, like birdie or kitty


----------



## rabbidbros10

Leo


----------



## Julia B

YourAverageReptileLover said:


> If you have any other good names, be sure to comment them!


I named my boy Milo, he then ended up being a girl soooo I’m in search for the perfect girl name. It took me at least two weeks to finally decide on Milo so I think it’s a pretty cool name


----------



## Ink

Not too exciting are my torts names, Ink (but ya poo stinks), Gilbert (your crazy), and Miss. Dexter Persimmons ( still getting to know you, but I didn't need to see that, hence the name).


----------

